# Ocean City Md



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Whos been there? We are looking to go in August...i know it is hot.
Where did you stay? We are looking at either Castaways RV resort or Frontier town. I have a 15 year old daughter and she isnt too excited about frontier town and i suspect she may have out grown this typ of campground.

Any from New england...how long did it take you to get there? Mapquest says 8 hours, i am planning for 12.

How far are these campgrounds from the boardwalk/beach?

Any reccomentions on what to see while down there?

Thanks .


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is a good site for info on Ocean City MD: http://www.ocean-city.com/

I live about 1 1/2 hours north of OC (in the winter, about 3 hours in the summer). We don't go there in the summer....too many tourists!!!

It is a fun town, lots to do. Frontier Town has two campgrounds, they are both nice, and not too far from OC. You could also look at http://www.islandresort.org/ It is a fairly new campground in the area, I have heard both good and bad about it but at a resort area there isn't much you can do about that.

You could also look at staying a little more north in Delaware, there are alot of campgrounds in the beach area of Delaware and it is a 30 min ride to OC...plus Delaware doesn't have any sales tax so the shopping is cheaper!!! Here are is a link to the area campground for Delaware: http://camping.about.com/od/cgwebpagesde/D..._Web_pages.htm#

Here is a link to the state parks in the Delaware Seashore area: http://www.destateparks.com/activities/camping/camping.htm 
The State Park campground that you would want there would be the "Delaware Seashore", I have stayed there, full hookups, clean and nice BUT no shade, and the sites are a little on the tight side. I got my old 27RSDS in without any problems but they are close together. From that campground you and walk to the beach, but it is a state park beach, there is sand and water......and that is about it. You can drive about 15 miles north to the Dewey Beach/Rehobeth Beach area for the boardwalks or about 25 miles south to Ocean City MD.

If I can be of any help please let me know.

Gary


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I believe that there was a post not too long ago about a campground u really DONT WANT TO STAY AT!. Dont remember the name. Some other areas to consider but I think they may be booked already are the maryland state park and Asseteuge island national park. We have gone to ocean city every year, stayed at grandmas condo, but have wanted to camp at Asseuteage. Thier are posts on that also. I believe that the national park does not have any hookups. We generally go there for a day trip and it is incredible. They have wild horses throughout the island. As for frontier town there are also posts on that. Another place to get reviews is rvparkreviews.com.

Another thing to consider is u will only be two-three hours from Washington D.C. If u have never been there it may be worth a day trip to see some of the monuments. Anyway there are others that are regulars that will chime in. Good Luck with ur trip


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I believe that there was a post not too long ago about a campground u really DONT WANT TO STAY AT!. Dont remember the name. Some other areas to consider but I think they may be booked already are the maryland state park and Asseteuge island national park. We have gone to ocean city every year, stayed at grandmas condo, but have wanted to camp at Asseuteage. Thier are posts on that also. I believe that the national park does not have any hookups. We generally go there for a day trip and it is incredible. They have wild horses throughout the island. As for frontier town there are also posts on that. Another place to get reviews is rvparkreviews.com.

Another thing to consider is u will only be two-three hours from Washington D.C. If u have never been there it may be worth a day trip to see some of the monuments. Anyway there are others that are regulars that will chime in. Good Luck with ur trip


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Was it "Eagles Nest campground"? If it was my understanding is that it was sold and is being remodeled into the castaways rv resort.

I have checked the state parks and mostly already booked or they have no hookups....i can go a couple days without sewer, but not a week.

Thank you for all the input.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We really like Island Resort...........it is out of the way and doesn't have the hussle and bussle of Frontiretown.

It takes us about 20 minutes to run up to OC for the boradwalk and beach.

We've been there 3 times now, and plan on going back for more...........the family that owns it is really nice.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Island resort is newer and is a nice campground with some caveats.

- Very nice and quiet, sites are wide, level, covered in crushed gravel
- Campground is set up around a man-made lake, free catch and release fishing!
- Pool is at entrance of campground, if your site is on the other side, it is a long walk/bike ride to the pool
- Currently does not have any activities, nothing for the kids or you, if your looking to just hang out or go to town all the time it is great
- If you like to use the campground showers/bathrooms, they can be a long walk and are essentially one room with a showerhead sticking out from the wall, not an issue if you always use the trailer.

I would stay there again with a group of friends. We really aren't beach people so we really liked frontiertown. The miniature golf and waterpark were a big hit with my 8 year old. Understand if your daughter has outgrown that sort of stuff.

All resorts around OC except for island resort are overun with golf carts. Constant traffic running up and down the roads until about 10pm. Big plus for Island Resort.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm only 1/2 hour from OC and have been wanting to go check out the progress of Castaways rv. It is next door to a very nice golf course. I was in OC just this past weekend but did not get a chance to go by and check it out. Next weekend I'll go down and check it out maybe take some pics and give you a report.

Here is a rally pic of Frontier Town click

Will


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

WillTy3 said:


> I'm only 1/2 hour from OC and have been wanting to go check out the progress of Castaways rv. It is next door to a very nice golf course. I was in OC just this past weekend but did not get a chance to go by and check it out. Next weekend I'll go down and check it out maybe take some pics and give you a report.
> 
> Here is a rally pic of Frontier Town click
> 
> Will


Thanks, this would be great!! 
I have booked a site at castaways rv, i called frontier town and they are booked for 2 years already.

Wow i remember the days that i would pull into the stated park, pay my $10 and pitch a tent for the weekend....i blame my wife for the RV lifestyle.


----------



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

Let us know how you like Castaways. We enjoyed camping there when it was the Eagles Nest.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Battalionchief was the guy who had the nightmare experience at eagles nest. Pics were scary to say the least. Ft Whaley is a good campground as is Island Resort, but read Webeopelas post. I would cancel at Castaways unless someone eyeballed it for me first.

Darlene


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> Battalionchief was the guy who had the nightmare experience at eagles nest. Pics were scary to say the least. Ft Whaley is a good campground as is Island Resort, but read Webeopelas post. I would cancel at Castaways unless someone eyeballed it for me first.
> 
> Darlene


i understand people having bad experiences in the past when it was eagles nest. I see that the campground has now changed hands of ownership and they are investing a lot into it, if it is a bad experience it wont be my first. I spoke to the new owners and they made it sound as though the entire place is being redone including new utilities, pools and buildings.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We just bought a condo in Ocean City, MD. If you don't want to drag the camper down, let me know.

Frontier town is a lot of fun. Especially for the 14-18 year old crowd. They are always running around on mom and dad's golf carts. If you are interested in Frontier Town keep calling about twice per week. People cancel all of the time.

I hope you are happy with Castaways. Let us know how it is.

Island Resort is a nice place. The fishing is great. If you know the back way, you can be in Ocean City in less than 15 minutes. Let's just hope the Route 50 bridge is fixed by Memorial Day.

We are going down on Sunday night for the Monday morning home inspection. If I have time I'll run by Castaways....

Good Luck,

Tim


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Tim

The condo in OC sounds cool, what street are you on... I've always wanted to buy one, but could not get the support from DW








The route 50 bridge was reopened Thursday, one lane though, I think they have 3 or 4 more weeks to go.

Will


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the info and suggestions and please it is much appreciated if you are in the area that maybe you could drive past castaways and give me a report.

Thanks for the condo offer, but there is just something about sitting outside your RV at the end of the day with a frosty adult beverage in hand that i look forward too.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...;hl=eagles+nest

here it is..... The lady with the painted brown with a brush trailer park trailer said the new owner wanted to put comdos at the beach but the county said no, you bought a campground and thats what it is staying. They had been talking about a remodel for 3 years, IF it happened this winter it would be a miracle. Let us know how the other one is....


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

WillTy3 said:


> Tim
> 
> The condo in OC sounds cool, what street are you on... I've always wanted to buy one, but could not get the support from DW
> 
> ...


Will,

The unit is on 127th Street right at North Side Park. It has clear views of the Ocean and bay as the deck faces north. Best part is, we bought it for $45K less than the most recent sale in the building that was November 2007.

Jeep, I will try to get over to West Ocean City Monday afternoon on my way out of town. I'll get a report.

Later,

Tim


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Tim
That's a great spot. Hey they have Festival of Lights during Christmas holidays every year witch is a must see!

I have just put pics in the gallery of Castaway. Looks like alot of work to be done by spring.

Will


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

WillTy3 said:


> Tim
> That's a great spot. Hey they have Festival of Lights during Christmas holidays every year witch is a must see!
> 
> I have just put pics in the gallery of Castaway. Looks like alot of work to be done by spring.
> ...


willy thanks for the pics...from what i see they have no choice but to finish the updates. At least it does look like they are doing what i was told by the campground owner.
I did check out your frontier town pics and that place looks nicer than i had pictured.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

it looks like this will be the first year we do not head to grandmas condo at O.C. The family is in disagreement over dates etc and being a grandson, i fall down on the food chain. However next year we plan on skipping the condo and just camping out there. By then I should have my new truck and a place for a gen etc to be able to camp at Asseauteague. That just means we will do more camping at other places.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

1jeep, how was your trip to Castaways?

Has anyone else been there lately? I'm wondering about pet areas for the furry tail-wagger. He's a giant wuss, but did fine when we camped in the popup and is a good traveler as long as we aren't near large trucks with air brakes (they're VERY scary!).

I just made a reservation at Castaways for mid-October, and we are set for site 293, near the beach Full hookups $49/night. I figured it was worth the extra $7 to have the sand (hopefully) within sight, since that's where the kids will be.

Thanks for the pics taken in June, I forgot who posted them but the park looks like it will be a major improvement over it's previous life as Eagle's Nest....

We're taking our first trip out with the 26RS next weekend, heading to Solomon's Island NRC, which is the only place we took the popup. We had a nice time when we went in August (three years ago, but still August) and the park was quiet, and not expensive, so this go-round should be a nice trip!

Lynne


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I LOVE Ocean City!! We stay there (in Hotel) for the Dover Downs race in June.... Great place!!


----------

